# How to sync catalogue from Mobile to Classic?



## Fabiana (Nov 27, 2017)

Operating System: Mac Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 2017

Hi all,

My old laptop died, bought a new one and arrived today. All very exciting but realised I did not backup the latest catalogue I was using, it only lives on the cloud catalogue of Lightroom mobile.

Question: Is there anyway for me to import my mobile catalogue to my new laptop?

Thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 28, 2017)

If you were using Lightroom Classic then you are out of luck. Your catalog isn't in the cloud, only some synched images are. You can create a new catalog on the laptop, add an empty collection and sync that to Lightroom mobile. That will not really give you back your catalog though. All it does is download the images that are in the cloud, and if they were synched from Lightroom on the desktop before, then these may not even be original images but smart previews only (in which case nothing may download).


----------



## Fabiana (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks Johan, I got really exited to see my old catalog in the Lightroom mobile app when I downloaded it in the new computer... then opened Lightroom classic and it wasn't there, so I thought there may be a chance to transfer everything across.
thanks anyways


----------

